# kmail Mail filter Agent

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

beim Neustart hängt kmail, da der "Mail filter agent" minutenlang hängt. Also habe ich in Einstellungen->Filter einrichten den einzigen unbenannten und ohne Funktion vorhandenen Eintrag gelöscht. Damit es nicht langweilig wird taucht der beim nächsten Neustart natürlich wieder auf.

Die Konsole liefert keine Fehlermeldung und sonst läuft alles rund.

Wer kann helfen?

Gruss

Sven

----------

## franzf

Was heißt Neustart? Abmelden-Anmelden? Reboot?

Kannst du versuchen, die Filter-Regel zu löschen, kmail schließen (vergewisser dich, dass kmail nicht durch Einstellungen im tray nocht läuft!).

Dann

akonadictl stop (in konsole) -> warten.

akonadictl start -> warten

kmail

Jetzt besser?

Ansonsten kannst du mal in ~/.kde4/share/config nach "filter" o.Ä. suchen. Wenn partout nichts hergeht, kannst du der Filter-Regel nen eindeutigen Namen geben und hoffen, dass das Ding auch abgespeichert wird  :Wink:  Das "sollte" sich dann finden lassen.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen:

offlineimap + notmuch installieren, ist deutlich robuster als akonadi + nepomuk... (Ich weiß, nicht hilfreich, aber bevor man sich an einer Lösung aufhängt sollte man vllt. über den gerissenen Strick froh sein...)

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

hat leider ncihts gebracht. Ich habe den Filter mal in "beerfuck" umbenannt und diese Datei hat den Inhalt:

/home/sven/.kde4/share/config/akonadi_mailfilter_agentrc

```

[$Version]

update_info=mailfilteragent.upd:initial-mailfilteragent-migration

[Filter #0]

Applicability=0

AutomaticName=false

ConfigureShortcut=false

ConfigureToolbar=false

Enabled=true

StopProcessingHere=true

ToolbarName=beerfuck

accounts-set=akonadi_imap_resource_1,akonadi_maildir_resource_0,akonadi_pop3_resource_2

action-args-0=396

action-name-0=transfer

actions=1

apply-on=manual-filtering

contentsA=beerfuck

fieldA=<body>

funcA=contains

identifier=deQ2YiVDfIPpAnju

name=beerfuck

operator=or

rules=1

[General]

filters=1

[Geometry]

filterLogSize=499,499

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Na,

dann habe ich in der Akonadi Konsole -> Reiter Agents, den Mail Filter Agent gelöscht und sicherheitshalber auch den Filter in kmail. Ende vom Lied nach dem PC Neustart ist, das wieder alles da ist und unverändert blockt.

Beerfuck!

----------

## franzf

Eigentlich dachte ich händisch löschen, also am besten die Konfigurationsdatei verschieben. Während akonadi+kmail nicht läuft. Damit man sehen kann, ob es daran liegt, dass der Filter nicht (korrekt) gelöscht wird, oder irgendwo immer wieder dieser Beerfuck-Filter angelegt wird  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ein Löschen der Datei hat nichts geändert und die config wurde auch nicht neu erstellt.

Problem bleibt bestehen...

----------

